

Netflix Wants to Make Neflix Global - altern8
http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/misc_hardware/netflix_wants_to_make_neflix_global/1

======
altern8
Netflix plans to create Netflix global, removing geo-blocking and allowing all
customers access to all content. "The key thing about piracy is that some
fraction of it is because [users] couldn’t get the content. That part we can
fix"

------
mariuolo
Good luck striking deals with every copyright collecting agency.

